# "This old Daiwa"



## Ocean Master

Someone on the forum brought me this old Daiwa 900 to fix up for heavy fishing. The reel is about the size of a Penn 9/0. After a few additional cheap parts the max drag went from 22 lbs. to 35 lbs. straight pull using a spring scale mounted in a vise. The drag pressure will be more in a real fishing situation.

The Daiwa has almost all SS parts not bronze like the Penn reels. The anti-reverse dog is also SS. There was no corrosion anywhere. This is a full aluminum frame and side plates reel with SS parts that you can find very cheap and upgrade for only $20.00. When I work on a reel I use the magnetic trays so not to loose any small parts and springs. None of the internals had any magnectic properties at all.

This reel is the Daiwa 910 "Rock Cod Special"


----------



## Pompano Joe

What a great find! Cleaned up beautifully, OM. Nice work! Love that dimpled bridge. Looks like its set up for Rock Cod with that handle.


----------



## Ocean Master

I think it will crank up anything now..!! It's actually a little bigger than a 9/0


----------



## Ragon210

Man that is GREAT looking reel!:thumbup: You did an awesome job! If you showed them the pictures of what it looked like when I gave it to you no one would believe it could turn out that good and that much improved.


----------



## Ocean Master

Ragon210 said:


> Man that is GREAT looking reel!:thumbup: You did an awesome job! If you showed them the pictures of what it looked like when I gave it to you no one would believe it could turn out that good and that much improved.


Yes it looked like it was found in the bottom of the bay and had critters living inside. A testiment to the metals used. No rust or corrosion..


----------



## Kenton

Great job Keith. I'm trying to get one off Fleabay right now to try it out. They are super affordable and an upgrade from the Penns with the aluminum side plates already installed from the factory. Hows the handle slop on these compared to the Penns? Would a double dog be possible you suppose?

Matt


----------



## Ocean Master

Kenton said:


> Great job Keith. I'm trying to get one off Fleabay right now to try it out. They are super affordable and an upgrade from the Penns with the aluminum side plates already installed from the factory. Hows the handle slop on these compared to the Penns? Would a double dog be possible you suppose?
> 
> Matt


The handle slop is less and the main gear is larger than the Penn 9/0 with more surface area inside. I ordered 2 metal drag washer sets incase another one came my way. To add a another dog would take some tinkering but I guess anything is possible. I think it's fine as it is.


----------



## jcasey

Looks like something that you would winch your boat up on the trailer with.


----------



## Smitty81

I rebuilt one with the standard 600H bridge,handle and HT100s a few years ago for shark fishing. These are stud reels and probably better than the 9/0 Penn (I have both).


----------



## Bullfrogz

Hello. New to this forum and kinda new to fishing. I just picked up a Diawa 910, and was curious on what would you charge to go over it and preform this upgrade? Also what kind of turn around time would it be.


----------



## Ocean Master

Bullfrogz said:


> Hello. New to this forum and kinda new to fishing. I just picked up a Diawa 910, and was curious on what would you charge to go over it and preform this upgrade? Also what kind of turn around time would it be.


It would be $35.00 total for the upgrades, service, new pinion bearing replacing the bushing, and corrosion protection. The handle is $30.00 extra.


----------



## Pompano Joe

Best deal in town!


----------

